# Cubing Pet Peeves?



## i luv pants (Nov 22, 2009)

What are some of your cubing pet peeves? 
My personal favorite (or, rather, most disliked) is F and B moves in general and that pll parity on even cubes where two corners are switched. Also people who put cubing related stuff on youtube but they have terrible camera aim and you get nothing out of it.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 22, 2009)

I remember Rob Yau started a thread about pet peeves, but not specifically cubing pet peeves.

anyway, my pet peeve is my AV cube.
It's exactly what I'm looking for except it pops. >.o

So one moment, I love it, the other moment, I want to smash it.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 22, 2009)

overrating type-c

they're good cubes, but you guys give it too much credit.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 22, 2009)

Having to trade 2x2x2 for 3x3x3.

Seriously. 2x2x2 has killed my 3x3x3 times.


----------



## Thomas09 (Nov 22, 2009)

On the 4x4, when doing 4 pair or 6 pair, an edge piece is already in use making it either 3 pair or 5 pair. Eastsheens. I'm scared to use them since they feel like they're going to blow up.


----------



## V-te (Nov 22, 2009)

Inconsistent times. One moment it's a 30, the next 3 it's a 25, the next is a 21, the next is a 31.... Grr....


----------



## Zubon (Nov 22, 2009)

I hate it when my girlfriend comes in the living room when I am cubing and gets all pissed off when I don't put the cube away instantly when she starts talking.

I also hate not spotting the first F2L pair when doing the cross. 

Also orange and red stickers that look to similar. 

Also swapping blue/green or red/orange cross pieces and only finding out later in the solve, having to do M2 U2 M2 to fix it.

ahhhhhhhhhhh.........


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Nov 22, 2009)

Zubon said:


> I hate it when my girlfriend comes in the living room when I am cubing and gets all pissed off when I don't put the cube away instantly when she starts talking.



Yeah I'm only learning one handed so I can appease the ladies with a hand to hold or and arm around them. ladies please calm down. I only got two hands and 24 hours


----------



## Caedus (Nov 22, 2009)

People saying that they peel the stickers off... ARG! That's the worst one.
Also, E Perms and N Perms.
Re-stickering cubes, and cubes with bad stickers.
And then non-white or black cubes.


----------



## Overtime (Nov 22, 2009)

DianSheng R/O are too close.


----------



## LewisJ (Nov 22, 2009)

1. People who say they take the stickers off
2. People who ask what the trick is
3. People who say their friend can do it in X seconds where X is either below or incredibly close to the world record.
4. People who ask me to show them with no actual motivation to learn
5. Lockups
6. People who tell me not to look when they scramble
7. Not being able to find edge pairs on 4x4
8. Building a CE pair on megaminx only to find that one of the corner stickers wasnt what I wanted it to be


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 23, 2009)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> Zubon said:
> 
> 
> > I hate it when my girlfriend comes in the living room when I am cubing and gets all pissed off when I don't put the cube away instantly when she starts talking.
> ...



...player...


----------



## SkateboardingCuber (Jan 21, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> 1. People who say they take the stickers off
> 2. People who ask what the trick is
> 3. People who say their friend can do it in X seconds where X is either below or incredibly close to the world record.
> 4. People who ask me to show them with no actual motivation to learn
> ...



LOL number 1,2, & 4 happens to me all the time. I hate it


----------



## Feryll (Jan 23, 2010)

Caedus said:


> People saying that they peel the stickers off... ARG! That's the worst one.
> Also, E Perms and N Perms.
> Re-stickering cubes, and cubes with bad stickers.
> And then non-white or black cubes.



By that do you mean you hate anybody who has ever peeled the stickers off? Or do you mean people who still do it. My old [limited edition glue in the core] cube was the one I learned from, but years ago I had peeled the stickers off. Also, when I was learning, I realized that it was sickered in an impossible to solve way :fp I HATE YOU PAST SELF!

Personally, I find it a bit annoying when people ask "What's the trick?" but I think they're just curious 

Also *Cheap knockoffs! Why do people make them?*


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 23, 2010)

...because they're cheap.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Jan 23, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> ...because they're cheap.



And sometimes the cubes they knockoff are impossible to find.


----------



## SebCube (Jan 26, 2010)

non cubers saying they got 5 sides but couldnt get the 6th


----------



## Edmund (Jan 26, 2010)

My cube randomly bursting into flames! WTH!


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jan 26, 2010)

I might sound retarded but what is a pet peeve?


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 26, 2010)

hyunchoi98 said:


> I might sound retarded but what is a pet peeve?



Ever heard of google?


----------



## chris410 (Jan 26, 2010)

Lockups/pops and inconsistent times...that's when I know I am either tired or it is time to do some slow solves.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 26, 2010)

Lockups
When it pops
Not being able to fine edge pairs on 4x4
look ahead going to crap on F2L
the fact that popbuying gave me transparent stickers for a transparent cube, now i cant see difference between orange yellow and red lol
stupid parity on 4x4
when ppl say "whats the equation to solve that"


----------



## wubiks (Feb 14, 2010)

I hate it when kids on youtube say "this cube.. turns.. A-MAZINGLY." with every new cube they get.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 14, 2010)

hybrids. 

"Hey guys try this one!!! type 'this' core, type 'that' screws, gel pen springs, megaminx cubies, with license registration stickers!"


just buy a cube a use it. :-|


----------



## BigGreen (Feb 14, 2010)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> hybrids.
> 
> "Hey guys try this one!!! type 'this' core, type 'that' screws, gel pen springs, megaminx cubies, with license registration stickers!"
> 
> ...



THAT HYBRID SOUNDS GREAT IM GONNA TRY IT RIGHT NOW


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Feb 15, 2010)

It annoys me when people ask me what my PB is, and then they expect that as an average solve from me. 

It also annoys me when I get 4th place in pretty much anything. Unless there is only 4 or 5 people, then it makes me feel like I missed out on awards.


----------



## mr. giggums (Feb 15, 2010)

1. people who take of sticks
2. people saying how do you do that or what the trick is exspecting it can be explained in under 1 minute
3. pops about 5 times I nearly lost a piece
4. lock ups
5. people always grabbing it from your hands saying let me see it
6. people who when mixing up your cube nearly break it
7. when matching edges and you have two that will match up but the third is between the other two pairs
8. when you realized that you need to do the mirror of the alg


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 15, 2010)

WHEN MY CUBE POPS!!!!!!!!!!!!  I HATE IT.


----------



## mr. giggums (Feb 15, 2010)

oh yeah also people who take your solved cube turn it a quarter turn put it behind there bac undo the turn a say they solved it without looking at it


----------



## Caedus (Feb 15, 2010)

Taiyan cubes. Waaaaaaaaaaay overhyped by YT n00bs.


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 15, 2010)

When people ask you to teach you F2L and won't let you explain because they just wanna do it.


----------



## wubiks (Feb 15, 2010)

-chipped/peeling stickers
-cubers that make videos when their nails are long and gross looking


----------



## wubiks (Feb 15, 2010)

Caedus said:


> Taiyan cubes. Waaaaaaaaaaay overhyped by YT n00bs.



taiyans are good except they get misaligned a lot.. it feels unstable


----------



## Flame838 (Feb 15, 2010)

When people take forever to scramble.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 15, 2010)

When I'm mid-solve on like a gigaminx, and someone stops me to ask "Can you solve that?" and once I tell them they say "solve it now!" and I'm just like "I am..."


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 15, 2010)

When noobs are like: OMFG let me see that, freak, let me try!

Or when people spell things wrong like Fredrich/ fridriech and rubix/ rubrik/ rubex.


----------



## inuyasha51089 (Feb 15, 2010)

rubik's 5x5 need I say more


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 15, 2010)

Caedus said:


> Taiyan cubes. Waaaaaaaaaaay overhyped by YT n00bs.



Thanks, I won't buy one then.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Feb 15, 2010)

WHEN PEOPLE COUNT OUT LOUD WHEN THEY TIME ME


----------



## wubiks (Feb 15, 2010)

Alex DiTuro said:


> WHEN PEOPLE COUNT OUT LOUD WHEN THEY TIME ME



wow i would tell them to shut up.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Feb 15, 2010)

wubiks said:


> Alex DiTuro said:
> 
> 
> > WHEN PEOPLE COUNT OUT LOUD WHEN THEY TIME ME
> ...




they would usually be my teachers = p


----------



## lorki3 (Feb 15, 2010)

Flame838 said:


> When people take forever to scramble.



I was about to say the same thing
People say to you what are you doing when you do memo for BLD


----------



## Feryll (Feb 15, 2010)

When people say "Let me see that." And I ask "Why? What are you going to do with it?" And they accurately reply "Just let me see that." Or when they say "I bet I can solve that." And I don't get it back for about a half an hour. I especially hate that when they are the more distasteful people in school. I have no idea what they do with their hands.


----------



## irontwig (Feb 15, 2010)

When I can't find a piece even though it's really near where it's supposed to be.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Feb 15, 2010)

Feryll said:


> When people say "Let me see that." And I ask "Why? What are you going to do with it?" And they accurately reply "Just let me see that." Or when they say "I bet I can solve that." And I don't get it back for about a half an hour. I especially hate that when they are the more distasteful people in school. *I have no idea what they do with their hands.*



Best not to think about it 
---
I give someone my cube, and they sneeze on it. Fantastic. Its usually a guy, and if he covers his nose, he still continues to grab my cube. Luckily. that cube is now dead, and the same guy that sneezed on it threw it on the ground ._.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Feb 15, 2010)

ElderKingpin said:


> Feryll said:
> 
> 
> > When people say "Let me see that." And I ask "Why? What are you going to do with it?" And they accurately reply "Just let me see that." Or when they say "I bet I can solve that." And I don't get it back for about a half an hour. I especially hate that when they are the more distasteful people in school. *I have no idea what they do with their hands.*
> ...



MY DADS NOT A PHONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------

